# IVF - BFN & Wondering!



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Can i just say this site is an absolute gold mine for finding out information. I feel like i am almost a qualified doctor now LOL
I think this is a bit of a silly question that i may already know the answer to but i am gonna ask it anyways......
i have had 2 miscarriages following treatment with clomid and just had my first failed ivf attempt - does this qualify as a 3rd miscarriage or will it be as i suspect 2 miscarriages and a failed ivf attempt? The reason i ask is my clinic will only investigate reasons for miscarriage when you have had 3 consecutive ones and i wondered if there was anything else test wise i can push for or are my insides just a little "hostile" lol
I also got a letter stating what drugs i had had during the treatment it also said:-
6 follicles
4 eggs
4 fertilised
2 put back 
0 to freeze
Are these numbers a bit low? When i was getting scanned i had a lot more follicles than that, where did they all go?
Thanks for listening as usual
Jojo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you got a bfn 

A bfn with ivf wouldn't be classed as an early mc unless you had a chemical pregnancy...which is basically a very early mc where you got a +ve result on hpt but it wasn't a viable pregnancy and too early too see anything on scan.  If your result was a straight bfn then thats not seen as a miscarriage.

Although you may have had a lot more follicles some may not contain any eggs (so are just fluid filled sacs) & they can collapse & break down.  Sometimes if the follicle is too big or too small the egg inside will be too mature or too immature for good fertilisation.

If you had 4 eggs from 6 follicles and all 4 of those eggs fertilised then thats a good % rate.

I ended up with 21 follicles...10 eggs were good enough to use, 7 fertilised and we got 6 good embryos.  Ok, admittedly so slightly more than you but at the end of the day its the quality not the quantity that counts.

What tests have you had done ?  Have you had a hysteroscopy to check directly inside your womb for any abnormalities such as bicornuate/septate uterus, adhesions, polyps etc as these can cause problems with implantation & miscarriage.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jojo32 (Jan 21, 2007)

Natasha
I have had nothing like that done to be honest I don't even know what they are!
The only thing I have had is the straight forward check to tell me I had pcos. I was going to have the dye through the tubes procedure but got pregnant with clomid again so they said they did not think it was worthwhile doing.
Obviously treatments vary greatly from clinic to clinic. I am returning on the 28th of this month and have a lot of questions that need answers as the more i read on here it seems that i havent had half of the investigations that a lot of people have had.
Cheers
Jojo


----------

